# Why installous is slow in download



## sohailgagai (Oct 9, 2011)

I want to download many games for my kid on my iPhone 3GS what is the fastest way remember I want games from installous 
On phone when I do this it takes ages to download can I get any help from my laptop 
Pls guide


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

TSF Rules said:


> *P2P*
> *We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.*


We can not help with Installous as its a 3rd Party App which takes the money away from Apple.

What do I mean by this? If you download the app "Cut the Rope" from the App store it will cost you say $3. If its from Installous its $0 but your "stealing" from Apple.

Although we can help with Jailbreaking as its not illegal.


----------



## sohailgagai (Oct 9, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> We can not help with Installous as its a 3rd Party App which takes the money away from Apple.
> 
> What do I mean by this? If you download the app "Cut the Rope" from the App store it will cost you say $3. If its from Installous its $0 but your "stealing" from Apple.
> 
> Although we can help with Jailbreaking as its not illegal.


Ok thanks


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thread closed


----------

